# Crb



## Norma Brewis (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi, has anyone any idea how to get a criminal records check done in Spain. I am returning to England to work but will remain resident in Spain and have lived here for a number of years and have been informed I need this police check carried out.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Norma Brewis said:


> Hi, has anyone any idea how to get a criminal records check done in Spain. I am returning to England to work but will remain resident in Spain and have lived here for a number of years and have been informed I need this police check carried out.


I think you need a certificate about antecedentes penales from the ministerio de justicia
Certificado de Antecedentes Penales - Trámites y gestiones personales - Ministerio de Justicia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think you need a certificate about antecedentes penales from the ministerio de justicia
> Certificado de Antecedentes Penales - Trámites y gestiones personales - Ministerio de Justicia


yes, that's exactly it - I had to get one last year - although I didn't actually do anything other than fill the form in - the organisation requiring the check did all the legwork


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If you fill in Peskys link online you can then print out. It will print out all 3 copies , each marked who it is for, then take to bank & pay the 3,62€ & they will retain their copy ( which is the one with the big blank bit in middle) leaving you with 2. You take both these to your local office where you'll need your residenct certificate & possibly passport. Do not forget when filling in form to tick the bit that says you require the Hague apostille , otherwise it will not be acceptable outside spain + it comes in both spanish & english ( or whatever language is spoken in the country you have to indicate it is required for ) .

Here is the link to the form in english , as if you click on change language it always takes you back to home page.

Criminal Record Certificate - Personal formalities and procedures - Ministry of Justice

To find local office scroll right to bottom & click on ' application in person' then click on B) Outside Madrid: 'regional offices' , then find the one nearest to where you are.

They will take details retain there copy & print out CRB & it will be signed on the spot by the man/woman who has no other job except to sign them. The office we use he actually falls asleep between signings.
When you walk out with it ask yourself why it has just cost 3,62 € & you have it immediately & in the UK it is £50 & you wait a fortnight ? 

P.S.I've just seen your location so your nearest one is here.

http://www.mjusticia.gob.es/BUSCADI...798200000&lang=en_gb&origen=&tipo=&provincia=


----------



## Norma Brewis (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, thank you all for this information. I was at a total loss.:clap2:


----------

